# Meine Mouse spinnt beim Drag&Drop...

## tomiondrums

Hi!

Ich hab schon seit längerem das Problem (auch über mehre Voll-Updates, d.h. Neuinstallationen aufgrund gecrashter HD's bzw. anderswie zerschossener und für das Funktionieren meines Systems relevanter Systemteile... meines Gentoo-Systems hinweg), daß beim Arbeiten auf der X-Oberfläche (mit KDE 3.5.8 ) sporadisch Fehlverhalten der Maus zu Tage treten. Konkret äußert sich das, wie folgt:

Beim Durchführen von Drag&Drop (verschieben von Dateien etc.), Verschieben bzw. Ändern der Größe von Fenstern von vergisst der Verursacher (ich weiß ja noch nichtmal, woran's denn liegt; KDE, X, ...) scheinbar kurzzeitig, daß ich den Mousebutton noch gedrückt halte. Das Resultat ist, daß o.g. Aktionen zeitweise garnicht durchführbar sind, d.h. Dateien auf dem Desktop verschoben werden, obwohl ich im Sinn hatte, ein Fenster zu vergrößern, Dateien auf dem Desktop landen, obwohl sie in ein anderes Verzeichnis sollten und an markieren von Text ist schon gar nicht erst zu denken...

Ich habe wie gesagt, keine Ahnung was dieses Fehlverhalten bewirkt. Subjektiv scheint es mir, als träte das Fehlverhalten dann auf, wenn das Gesamtsystem mit einem hohen Workload beaufschlagt wird. Bei meinem System handelt es sich um ein dual-Opteron-System. d.h. AMD64 mit SMP und 1GB Ram. Auch der Swap-Speicher ist mit 4GB nicht zu knapp bemessen. Die Graphikkarte ist laut lspci eine "GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)" und meine xorg.conf sieht dafür folgende Device-Section vor:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "vc_tomi"

    Driver      "nv"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

```

Hier noch ein paar Versionsangaben:

x11-base/xorg-server    1.3.0.0-r5

x11-base/xorg-x11     7.2

Meine .config-Datei für den 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 Kernel

http://rafb.net/p/emkAV964.html

und mein kompletter lspci-Output:

```
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

00:19.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:19.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:19.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:19.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

01:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 08)

01:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)

```

Woran liegt das und was kann man da machen?Last edited by tomiondrums on Thu Mar 06, 2008 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ich glaube das die komplette /etc/X11/xorg.conf hier besser angebracht wäre, und zwar per nopaste.

Deine .config kannste auch so in nopaste eingeben.

einfach

emerge -a nopaste

und dann

```
echo /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nopaste

echo /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8/.config | nopaste

echo /etc/make.conf | nopaste
```

Die ausgegebenen Addressen dann hier posten.

----------

## tomiondrums

Hier findet Ihr meine xorg.conf

http://rafb.net/p/Ok4zys37.html

hier die /etc/make.conf

http://rafb.net/p/snztGU10.html

@Max Steel: Danke für den Tip!!

----------

## tomiondrums

Wird mein Thread einfach nicht mehr beachtet oder weiß keiner, welche Ursachen und Lösungsmöglichkeiten mein Prob hat?

----------

## firefly

 *tomiondrums wrote:*   

> Wird mein Thread einfach nicht mehr beachtet oder weiß keiner, welche Ursachen und Lösungsmöglichkeiten mein Prob hat?

 

schonmal ne andere Mouse getestet?

Ach ja die beiden links oben funktionieren bei mir nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde dir gern helfen, vll liegts ja an der Mouse Device Section in der xorg.conf, allerdings führen jetzt alle deine Links ins Leere, würdest du nocheinmal neue machen?

Oftmals gibt es auch keine Antwort bei akuter Ratlosigkeit.

Und die Glaskugel muss hier auch nicht ausgepackt werden, da du ja alle konkreten Infos gegeben hast.

Also ist es wirklich Ratlosigkeit.

Und ich, muss ich gestehen hatte bisher keine Muse dazu, ich kämpfe immernoch mit meinem Monitor Problem.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme auf einem alten Rechner (K6-2 400).

Dort wollte ich Dateien per Drag'n'Drop aus einem Dateibrowser (Dolphin) in einen MP3-Player (weiß nicht mehr welchen) ziehen. Das sah auch jedesmal erfolgreich aus, über dem Player wurden Markierungen sichtbar, wo die Datei denn wohl eingefügt werden sollte. Trotzdem hat er beim Loslassen nur jede zweite oder dritte Datei in die Playlist aufgenommen, so dass man dieselbe Drag'n'Drop-Operation meist zwei- oder dreimal durchführen musste, bevor das gewünschte Ergebnis eintrat. Anfangs lustig, nach 2 Minuten höllisch nervig.

Hab nicht weiter nachgeforscht was das sein könnte, und nun gibt's diesen Rechner in der Form nicht mehr. Vielleicht tatsächlich irgendwelche Timingprobleme tief in X drin?

Auf jeden Fall solltest du mal mit x11-apps/xev deine Maus durchchecken. Einfach von der Konsole "xev" aufrufen und die Konsolenausgaben beobachten. Er öffnet ein Fenster in dem du den Mauszeiger bewegen und rumklicken kannst. Jedes Mausevent wird in der Konsole angezeigt. Also Cursor rein, schön stillhalten und dann mal mit der linken Maustaste spielen. Im Idealfall schießt die nur einen Event beim Klicken und wieder einen beim Loslassen. Die Maus von meinem "bösen" Rechner hatte ich jetzt neulich erst überprüft, weil die in Knoppix nur am spinnen war. Dazu in xev mal die Maustaste ganz langsam drücken und loslassen. Zwischen "gedrückt" und "losgelassen" hat meine Maus nämlich noch Dutzende von undefinierten Klick-Events abgeschickt. Vielleicht kommt X nicht damit klar, wenn die so extrem schnell hintereinander gefeuert werden, mit dem Ergebnis dass er Teile der Drag'n'Drop-Operation "vergisst" und die Anzeige nicht mehr wirklich mit dem übereinstimmt, was im Hintergrund passiert.

Wilde Vermutung, weil sich eben auch Knoppix etwas merkwürdig verhielt mit dieser Maus.

----------

